

Iceland Looks to Create Information Haven - admp
http://gigaom.com/2010/02/12/iceland-looks-to-create-information-haven/

======
iujhygfbh
How much do you know about Icelandic privacy law? How many test cases are
there? How many Icelandic IP lawyers can you hire tomorrow?

There is a reason for basing your company/data in the US/London and it isn't
just that they speak English.

------
gruseom
Yay Iceland. This is good news for the world. How often does one get to say
that?

I noticed an interesting reaction in myself while reading the article. My
first thought was, "Wow, that's rational and a really good idea". That was
immediately followed by, "Rats, that means that it will be killed by
entrenched interests and lobbyists." Then I thought, "Hey wait a minute, this
is Iceland. They're independent enough and intelligent enough to do this if
they want to." Iceland appears to be a pissed-off nation that is actually
correcting itself and doing things differently. Imagine that.

~~~
afterburner
It helps when a country only has 300,000 people; easier to try new things.

~~~
iujhygfbh
It's also a risk of instability. What's the chance of a far-right/far-left
government getting in next time and screwing you business process?

------
admp
Related:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/feb/12/iceland-haven-
fr...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/feb/12/iceland-haven-freedom-
speech-wikileaks)

[http://www.thestandard.com/news/2010/02/12/icelanders-
hope-h...](http://www.thestandard.com/news/2010/02/12/icelanders-hope-host-
controversial-data-around-world)

------
fauigerzigerk
So a country that depends on foreign polititians more than almost any other
country at the moment is supposed to be a safe haven for wikileaks?

------
Yaa101
We trusted them with finance and look what happened, why should we trust them
on something that is way more important but also a thing that can be way more
lethal when done wrong.

Icelandic legislature and business elite is not to be trusted, certainly not
with your human rights, what are these people thinking?

------
BearOfNH
Would The Pirate Bay be welcome there as well?

